# Bluegrass and trains



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's a combination I like.







And Google did this to my picture with AutoAwesome. It's an animated gif but it doesn't work on the forum for some reason. Fixed it. Animated snow. Very cool.


----------



## SR KARALIS (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks


----------

